# How long did it take to get over your ex?



## LaDY

So girls...give me some hope...how long has it taken you to get over your ex? Its only been day 1 and a half of my split but i hate the way im feeling :( x


----------



## Ash_P

Its different for everyone hun. I found it harder cause Im pregnant and my horomones are still all over the place.
Theres a fine line between love and hate, and somedays I wake up hating the thought of him and others I think I still love him.
But I know that I can live my life without him, and when I see him I dont get the butterflies in my tummy anymore. I dont feel the need to speak to him, I can take it or leave it.
I can even ignore his texts and calls, which is a first cause I used to sit and watch my phone hoping that he would contact me.

We split when I was 6 weeks pregnant. I am now 35 weeks pregnant. And to be honest its only been the last month that I actually started to feel that I was moving onwards and upwards. It could take u less or take u longer. But just make sure u have support near by and lean on people when ur feeling low.

It will happen at some time, just give it time.

x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Took about 4 months for me, everyone's different though :)


----------



## expecting09

I'm not sure, he ended it when I was about 10 weeks pregnant, so about 9 months ago. But I'm not sure how I really feel, like Ash said I'm not sure if it's love or pure hatred. I still think about him alot, and although he's put me through hell, theres still something there, he is Kacies dad afterall. :shrug:


----------



## nievesmama

It is different for everyone.
If i am really honest with myself i still have feelings for my ex, even after all the threats and harrassment. At the end of the day he gave me the best thing ever ...my daughter.
There has been a lot of hatred on my part but i think thats more to do with fear of what he could do etc.
Ive been thinking about him a a lot lately, even wondering what if??? Dumb i know, but when you have children with someone theres always a little tie there iykwim.
It gets easier hun x


----------



## xJG30

Took me about 6 months. :)


----------



## kerry 20

id say it took me bout 3 months to get over him and not want him back, in a way i will always hold a spark for him cos he is liams dad and we spent four years of our lives together x


----------



## lauramarie

wouldn't say that im totally over him, definatley feel a lot of hatred towards him. but 9 months on im definately getting on with my life and feeling a lot better about the future. can finally see a future without him, which is good :happydance: never thought i'd get to this stage, so just hang in there, you will be fine x


----------



## Jem_x3

They say it takes about half the time you were together to really get over someone and I've come to find that's pretty accurate lol.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Hmm i'm still not over jaxs dad, He was the absolute love of my life & i miss him & yet i hate myself for it. He left me at 6wks pregnant with our planned baby for someone else he'd already been chatting up, he instantly was evil & we now haven't spoke since i was 29wks pregnant, jax is now 6wks old & he still aint got in touch .. great for my sake coz i really couldnt face him without bursting into a blubbering mess. But yep 9months on i still miss him, still wish we were together as a family & still dont understand how i let myself get fooled by such a lying shit bag. *sigh*

ok waffling i'm sorry but yeh erm not over him yet, & even though an ex fling still wants me back who i did like i just dont want anyone no more.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I heard it takes about a month for every year you were together. But everyones different. There are many stages to heartbreak and it is a form of beverement.

I found this online.

Stage One

The Realization - Lately you notice that things have been a bit rocky between you and your partner, well ROCKY may be an understatement! TREMULOUS, ROLLER COASTER RIDE FROM HELL is much more like it. Okay, maybe now I'm exaggerating. Anyways, you've come to realize that things aren't going to work out unless you enjoy getting the "silent treatment". Somehow, the sparks that were flying at the beginning of the relationship have now turned into an uncontrollable forest fire. Ultimately, you need to muster up the courage and face the fact that things aren't AREN'T WORKING.
Stage Two

The ACTUAL Realization - Okay, so you had the biggest fight ever and vow never to see him/her again. So, what happens now when you realize you can never call them again for a quick cup of coffee... or, at all? What if you start to miss them? What if they DON'T miss you? You might start to think maybe it wasn't a good idea to break up after all. And then you have an epiphany. OF COURSE it was a good idea -- the relationship wasn't working out. Don't call them, remember you broke up for a reason. Just because you miss them doesn't mean it'll be great when you see them again. Just keep reminding yourself why you broke up in the first place and DON'T CALL THEM!
Stage Three

The Crappy Part - Once you realize that your life will be different, this is what I call the crap-pi-phany (like epiphany). You go through the phase of listening to songs that remind you of them, cry into a pillow that still smells like them, and agonize about what's going to happen next. Your life may seem over, but trust me, time heals all wounds and even a broken heart will mend over time. This stage sucks, but it's vital believe me. DO NOT hold in your hurt, you'll only feel worst later on.
Stage Four

The Rage - That bitch/*******! I treated them like gold! This is the most critical stage - Bitterness. You list all their annoying traits that you once thought was actually cute. Who actually uses the word "poopy"? At this point instead of wasting your day in bed watching old reruns of Maury Povich you get out of bed and dress to impress. Now that you look good and feel good you can actually say and believe, "if they don't want me, that's their problem, not mine." Over time you'll start missing them less and love yourself more. Keep yourself busy with new hobbies, school, work and friends. There is no point feeling sorry for yourself when there is a whole world out there waiting for you with plenty of new and exciting people to meet.
Stage Five

The Crush - Over time you'll begin to realize that your ex isn't the only one in the world. Wow! There's some damn fine peeps in this city. The point is, once you're able to open yourself up again, other people will want to get to know you. Even if you're not ready to start an intense relationship with somebody else, get out there and start having fun again. You'll get over your ex a lot faster if you stop moping around.
Stage Six

FREEDOM! -You haven't thought about your ex in days, (well it's a start) and BAM, there they are strolling down the street with someone else, AND your stomach doesn't lurch as if there's a gerbil on steroids lodged in your intestines, your face doesn't even turn bright red. When you say hi , your ex looks more uncomfortable than you. Once the encounter is over, you stroll away proud and tall and don't think about the encounter for more then 10 minutes ever again. (PS. Have they put on weight?). You smile, because now you know you are finally free and ready to open up and love again.

This concludes my analysis of the trauma of a broken heart, from my experience. Although some stages may be longer than others, the important thing to remember is, you WILL get over this. If someone doesn't love you anymore or you don't love them, there is no point in staying together even if it hurts to break up. Over time the pain will heal and you'll be ready to let others in and share your wonderful self with them. If they break your heart, learn, feel (because it's important to be human), and live again. I'm a true believer in soul mates, just because one relationship didn't click, doesn't mean that there's not another person waiting close by to snatch you up.

I dont know what happened with you and your ex but from personal experiece, dont call or text, dont text in moments of weakness. It never helps

You will get over him xxx


----------



## lou_w34

Hmmmm not long, but he did cheat on me, so that made it easier... but my head was all over the place because i was pregnant and hormonal, id say it took me around a month, but it still annoys me when i see him with new gf's


----------



## teal

It didn't take me long to get over my ex. We hadn't even been seeing each other for a year yet. I think him trying to be controlling and trying to push me into having a termination made it really easy getting over him.


----------



## ashleydarcey

awww youll get there hun there not worth it if they cant make u happy am 37 weeks pregnant and wee split 4 mounth ago . and ash is rite it takes all difrent times for each person but stay head strong , now i couldnt care less wot hes up 2 just god love the next girl that gets them lol xxxx take care xxxx


----------



## starbucks101

about 35 mins lol, well to get to the point where i knew id never go back :) Spent a day in bed the next day sorting my head out then it was on & up from there. Yes I missed him Tw*t that he is, But it was instant knowing we were never going back. Ive acutally always missed his daughter more than ive ever missed him! but i dont think ill ever get over having to walk away from her.


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

I think it depend how you end things & the kind of people you both are!! X


----------



## MissE007

Well, I feel like I'm over mine as much as I can be, although I know I'm not really if you know what I mean. 
I guess time is all it takes, but its easier if you have some closure.


----------



## Novbaby08

.....a year


----------



## sweetlullaby

about two months to realise i was being naive and stupid.


----------

